# Review of Images



## thelton (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm trying to find some clarification for this issue.  If a patient has a radiology procedure such as an MRI, can a provider receive the 2 points for independent visualization of the images each time the patient comes in?  For example, the patient had an MRI in December 2012 and comes in for follow up visits in January, March, and May; if the provider reviews the images each visit, can he receive the 2 points?  I think it should only be for the first visit, but I cannot find anything in writing regarding this issue.  Thank you!


----------



## RFoster1 (Aug 5, 2013)

I would think if he dictates that he reviewed the images again, it could be counted but I also agree with you that it doesn't sound quite right.  I'm curious to see what others say here.


----------



## Tonyj (Aug 5, 2013)

RRiley said:


> I would think if he dictates that he reviewed the images again, it could be counted but I also agree with you that it doesn't sound quite right.  I'm curious to see what others say here.



Agreed. 
He may need to review the images everytime the patient comes in just to familiarize him/herself with the case. Also, it could be a copy paste function in the EMR.? But, with that being said, who am I to say someone hasn't done what he/she claims they did unless it's outrageously obvious that it could not have been done. 
e.g. billing by time and not having enough time in the day to quantify what was documented.


----------



## thelton (Aug 8, 2013)

Are there any other opinions, especially from other auditors??


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 8, 2013)

thelton said:


> Are there any other opinions, especially from other auditors??



I remember reading that they should only get credit the first time they view the films...but I have no clue where   I'll try to dig around and find a solid reference for you.


----------



## doodiebuggy (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi, I have done auditing before for Medicare and the credit for the independent review of MRI/Imaging is only done the first time when the provider does actually have to review the image for results and formulate the opinion/diagnosis.  In future visits, he can get 1 point for review of radiology but not the 2 points again for formulating his opinion because he has already done that.


----------



## thelton (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!!  I appreciate the help!


----------

